# Venture 24 PHRF



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

I have an old Venture 24 I am restoring . I would like to go to some races with it next spring and would like to know what type of performance I can get out of it . 
What is a PHRF rating and where may I find it for my boat . If I cant find one How can I enter my boat in a race . I hope to get some experience before next spring in trying to reach the numbers my boat should be capable of .


----------



## Jeff_H (Feb 26, 2000)

To get a rating for your boat you will need to file an application with the regional PHRF authority. They will assign you a rating for your region. A Venture 24 in New England rates 243 http://www.phrfne.org/baseh.htm

But ratings will vary with region. With all due respect, I would doubt that a Venture 24 would be very competitive except in very casual racing. 

Jeff


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Thanks Jeff , So what does that mean ,243 If the handicap system is worth the time to get the rating , why would''nt any boat be competitive . What does the #243 represent and why would a rating vary from region to region. I tried looking up some of this online but didnt find any definitive answers . I will look at the site you listed in your reply . Thank you for the response . I am not too nitpicky about the rating . I just want to be able to get the most out of my boat and thought the Rating system would help me gauge my efficiency. Again though the question keeps re-occuring as to why a boats rating wouldnt make it competitive ?


----------



## Sailormon6 (May 9, 2002)

Ooops! Sorry for the double posting.


----------



## Sailormon6 (May 9, 2002)

Bawgy, 

The purpose of the handicap rating is to make your boat reasonably competitive against boats of other designs, and it works fairly well. Jeff makes a distinction between club racing and racing at a more competitive level. If you strip your old bottom paint down to the bare fiberglass and give it a fresh coat of VC 17, so that it is smooth and fast, and if you have reasonably good sail trimming skills, you can be competitive with most club racers, and you might even shock them. The average club racer does not race-prep the boat very well, and if you prep your boat well you will have a little advantage in terms of boat speed, and that will help you sail faster than your handicap. The average club racer has a vague understanding of the racing rules, has a limited understanding of tactics and makes lots of mistakes. But, if you race against experienced racers at a more competitive level, they will all prepare their boats meticulously, make few mistakes, and they will take advantage of your lack of understanding of the racing rules. At that level, it takes considerable knowledge and skill to win a race. A fast bottom and your handicap won''t do it for you.

Although there are faster boats than yours, you don''t have to beat them across the finish line to win the average club race. If they have to give you a 20 minute handicap, all you have to do is cross the finish line less than 20 minutes after they do. 

Make an effort to prep your boat, and then get out there and mix it up with some club racers. You''ll have fun while learing how to get the most out of your boat. 

There is a very good explanation of handicap systems at the following website.

http://www.ussailing.org/offshore/hcapsys.htm


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Take the Venture 24 make the bottom smooth as a newborn''s butt, template and fair the keel, get some new sails, buy a book on racing trim and tactics, apply for a PHRF certificate, hope for the highest one you can get then go out and practice, practice and practice some more. In the right conditions with the proper attitude and assuming a fleet with numbers within 50 or 60 of you you will win--eventually. Don''t listen to neysayers!!! I saw a Macgregor 26 with a rating of 252 beat a C&C 25 with a rating of 198 this past weekend. The C&C has been racing since birth the macgregor--4 years. Its all what you put into it and expect from it. All that aside just go have fun and laugh with your buddies after the race. Who knows maybe you too will reach the point where you can post messages on a message board without knowing what you are talking about. HAVE FUN!!!!


----------



## mikehoyt (Nov 27, 2000)

Sailontowin,

In what association does a C&C25 rate 198? They are generally 212 - 219 boats.

Thanks

Mike


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

PHRF-LO (Lake Ontario) He is -3 for oversized head sail. Usually 201


----------

